# Local Sources for Lure Making Supplies



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm looking for places in SW Ohio that sell lure making supplies, particularly 0.051 SS wire.

I know Basspro has a wide assortment of jig and fly tying supplies but am looking for other sources as well.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Mc Master Carr has all the wire diameters you will ever need. 

http://www.mcmaster.com/#stainless-steel-wire/=hiajrn


----------

